# How do I make a cream brulle?



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

That cream custard thats crispy on top. Is it just baked vanilla pudding with sugar on top or ?

I know I didnt spell it write but I tried one on vacation and They just made a chocolate one on tv and I need one !!! I know there are some good chefs here that must know...

well I found it but rather than delete this post Ill just post the recipe I Found here it is...


2 c. Cream (You can use half milk and half cream.) 
2 Whole eggs 
4 Egg yolks 
Pinch salt 
½ c. sugar 
1 Vanilla bean 
½ tsp. Orange zest 
1 ½ tsp. Orange liqueur 
Brown sugar For burning on top 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Preparation:
Scald the cream with the orange zest and vanilla bean over low heat. Do not boil. Add the liquor. 
Combine yolks, eggs, sugar and salt. Do not whip 
Slowly Add the flavored cream to the egg mixture; put through a fine sieve to strain out zest and vanilla bean. 
Skim off any foam from the surface of the liquid. 
Arrange ramekins in a shallow baking pan. 
Pour the custard in to the ramekins to fill about 4/5 of the way up. 
Set the baking pan on the oven shelf. Make a bain-marie or water bath, pour enough hot water into the pan around the ramekins, to come up to the same level as the custard in the cups. 
Bake at 325º until set, about 45 minutes. Refrigerate covered till ready to serve. 
To serve cover top of custard with a thin layer of brown sugar. Melt and caramelize the sugar quickly with a propane torch or under a very hot broiler. Serve immediately. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Yep that's it.

I have done it using both a broiler(Salamander) and the blow torch. The torch is the best way to go. It gives you more control over how brown it gets. Its real easy to burn them in a broiler.

If you want to get real fancy, cut a shape out of a piece of paper and lay it on the brulle after browning. Sprinkle a little confectionary sugar on the paper, remove paper. Its like a stencil, you end up with a sugar "garnish" that makes a nice contrast. Tastes better too.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Awesome idea Ypsi .... stencil the girls name on it and instant kissin!!


----------

